# Bookmark



## xbubblehead (Jun 17, 2022)

Not a problem but a question.  I see the option to bookmark posts, what does that do?  If there is a place to recover/view bookmarked posts, where is it?


----------



## tx smoker (Jun 17, 2022)

Click on the gear at the top right of the page and you'll get a drop down box that looks like this:






Click on "Bookmarks" and you got it   

Robert


----------



## xbubblehead (Jun 17, 2022)

Thanks, not that intuitive a placement.


----------



## tx smoker (Jun 17, 2022)

xbubblehead said:


> Thanks, not that intuitive a placement.


There's a lot of stuff for every member so they just have to make a call where to place all of it. I just learned my way through all that stuff by clicking on things to see what they were all about. Maybe you can copy and paste the link to someplace that's more intuitive for you? Never tried so I have no idea if it'll work but it is easy to find now that you know where it is.

Robert


----------



## xbubblehead (Jun 17, 2022)

Yeah, once the secret path is known there's no need to do more.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jun 17, 2022)

xbubblehead said:


> Yeah, once the secret path is known there's no need to do more.


If I remember right if you click on the bookmark symbol in first post you get the whole thread but say I click on it in your post #5 I just get that one...I think! Lol

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jun 17, 2022)

Nope, I lied...you still get the whole thread either way but when I bookmarked it in #5 it goes straight to there, not the beginning.  

Ryan


----------



## xbubblehead (Jun 17, 2022)

I can't tell, the mayo recipe was my 1st and it was the opening post.


----------

